# Lychee and Mango Salsa



## ironchef (Jul 1, 2005)

If you cannot find good quality fresh mango, then you can substitute fresh papaya. This relish is great with almost any type of grilled/sauteed fresh fish or pork.

*Lychee and Mango Salsa*

*Yield: Approx. 2 cups*

*Ingredients:*

2 cans Lychee, drained, rinsed, and patted dry, cut into 1/4" julienne
1 large or 2 medium sized fresh *firm* Mangoes, cut into 1/8"-1/4" dice
1 medium sized Vine Ripened Tomato, seeded, cut into 1/8"-1/4" dice
1 medium sized Red Onion, cut into 1/8"-1/4" dice
1 piece fresh Ginger (approx 2-3"), peeled and grated
1 fresh Serrano or Jalapeno Chili, finely minced
2-3 tsp. Ancho Chili Powder
2-3 tsp. Cumin
2 Tbsp. Fresh Cilantro, minced
1/2 c. Fresh Lime Juice
1/4 c. Extra Virgin Olive Oil
Kosher Salt to taste

*Method:*

In a large mixing bowl, combine all ingredients except for the salt in the order listed. Gently fold until all of the ingredients are incorporated. Season to taste with the kosher salt and let marinate in the refridgerator for at least 1 hour before serving.


----------



## ironchef (Jun 21, 2008)

GB maybe this one? It would also work with flank steak too.


----------

